#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Питание в зимний период

## Ануруддха

Какие есть рекомендации для питания в зимний период?

----------


## Шаман

Для зимы я всем рекомендую следовать такому принципу: внутри - тепло, снаружи - холод. 
Одно из следствий - есть меньше холодной пищи и больше горячей или согревающей. Например, овсянка/геркулес имеет хороший согревающий эффект.
Однако "тёплая" пища хороша для тёплых помещений. Зимой на улице, как ни странно, можно есть мороженое, которое, как и холодные напитки, не стоит употреблять в жару.
Любителям пива следует воздерживаться зимой от этого напитка.

----------


## Шаман

Зимой вообще уместны всякие ограничения в еде и питье, особенно в питье. Я имею в виду, что зима – это не время для частого употребления прохладительных напитков и «пустых» чаёв. Уместен чай по-тибетски, на молоке, или чай "по-русски", с булками и плюшками и с сахаром.
Тем, кто ведёт подвижный образ жизни, лучше перейти на более калорийную пищу, но стараться не нагружать желудок. 
Тем, кто любит животных и ненавидит растения, следует помнить, что время салатов прошло, до следующего лета. Уместно перейти на кашу с маслом  :Wink: 
Уместны всякого рода посты.

----------


## Ersh

Квашеная капуста - это сила!

----------


## Пема Чораб

Согласен!

----------


## Andrei Besedin

И солёные огурцы.

----------


## Пема Чораб

Солёные огурцы я бы не стал, всё же, относить к продуктам, которые можно есть в неограниченном количестве. Именно потому, что они солёные.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

А какие можно в неограниченном???  :Smilie:

----------


## Шаман

Капусту.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Анугама

Я бы ещё добавил, обязательно надо употреблять в пищу витамины и что-то витаминосодержащее. Лучше всего, конечно, пить районированные к России поливитамины из натурального сырья. Например, производства Irwin Naturals. Но они очень дороги, а потому не всем доступны. Из более простого рекомендую пить хотя бы "Компливит" или "Алфавит". Это достаточно недорогие, простые, но вместе с тем более-менее эффективные витамины. Однако надо знать, что все российские витамины синтетические, то есть могут вызывать аллергические реакции. Кроме того, обязательно надо отдельно пить витамин С, он очень хорошо повышает сопротивляемость организма к разным простудным инфекциям. Можно также синтетический, например, в порошках, а можно пить натуральные продукты его содержащие. Для этого рекоментдую пить всякие морсы из засахаренных ягод (только не варенья!). Особенно из клюквы, брусники, крыжовника. Очень хороши, также в этом плане калина и смородина (особенно красная). В дополнение можно пить отвар из плодов шиповника.
При приеме витамина С надо, однако, помнить, что он весьма сильно раздражает слизистую желудка, поэтому его, да и другие витамины лучше всего пить после еды.

----------


## Шаман

Немного поправлюсь: капусты (квашеной) можно есть много, но только отдельно от основного приёма пищи. Это очень хорошо для разгрузки пищевого тракта и вывода шлаков.

----------


## Штелп

А кто-то, что-то слышал про имбирь? Согревает он хорошо, а в остальном?

----------


## Ersh

В остальном тоже супер :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Штелп

Мы имбирь в виде крепкой настойки по 50 грамм под обед,употребляем. Настаивать свежий надо , настойка тогда аж светится... :-)

----------


## Ersh

Имбирь свежий хорошо добавлять практичеки во все первые и вторые блюда... да и в третьи тоже.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

А вот кстати с морозца грамм пятьдесят виски можно? Лично мне сознание такое количество не изменяет, а согревает хорошо. Есть возражения?

----------


## Граакль

Горячие супы рулят.

Чай с медом.  Лимон с сахаром. Фейхуя с сахаром.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Том-ям...

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Was ist tom-jam?

----------


## Айк

//Есть возражения?

Нет, если не знаете, что такое фарингит. К горячей пище, лимону, и прочему кислому, острому, соленому и горячему(впрочим, как и к холодному) это тоже относится. Продвинутые фарингоиды меня поймут  :Smilie:  
Неплохой тренинг, вспоминая известные предписания...

----------


## Gonzo

До середины марта - кислое, соленое, сладкое.
Перловки побольше. Есть такое блюдо - бедуинский кускус. Очень подходит этому времени. Сейчас не столько, чем и как питаться... Физкультуры бы побольше! Массаж общий. Нет возможности - самомассаж. Про мед, имбирь уже писали...

----------


## Ersh

> Was ist tom-jam?


  Ингридиенты На 2 порции:
1-2 ст л пасты том ям (продается в магазине)
150 г отваренных и очищенных креветок
1/2 красного чили, порезанного на кусочки
4 пера зеленого лука, порезанных
1 лайм, только сок
кинза (кориандр), порезанный  

Инструкция
Удовольствие быстрого приготовления. 

1. Положить пасту том ям в кастрюлю со 750 мл кипящей воды. Снизить огонь, добавить креветки и готовить, пока не прогреются. Добавить чили, зеленый лук и сок лайма, затем разлить по тарелкам и посыпать зеленью.

На заметку

Если вы хотите приготовить этот суп с нуля, без использования полуфабрикатов, воспользуйтесь этим рецептом. Время приготовления:10 мин  
http://accoona.ru/recipe/?id=2666
===========================

Пищевая ценность 1 порции: 

калорийность 190 ккал; углеводы 25 г; сахар 1 г; белки 16 г; жиры 25 г; (насыщенные) 0,4 г клетчатка 1 г.

Вам понадобятся: 
115 г рисовой лапши; 
2 ч. л. растительного масла. 
Кусочек (2,5 см) корня имбиря  
2 черешка лимонной травы (очистить и мелко нарезать),
1 стручок красного перца чили (вымыть, удалить сердцевину и мелко нарезать).
1,4 л куриного бульона, 4 листика лимона, 140 г мелких грибов (тонко нарезать), 
85 г молодой сладкой кукурузы (початки нарезать ломтиками),
4 пера зеленого лука (мелко нарезать),
280 г сваренных и очищенных креветок с хвостами, 
3 ст. л. соуса для рыбы, 
сок 2 лимонов, 
3 ст. л. нарезанной зелени кориандра, 
мелко нарезанный лук и перец чили для украшения.

Способ приготовления.
1. Отварите рисовую лапшу согласно инструкции на упаковке (рисовую лапшу можно купить и в наших магазинах).

2. Разогрейте в большой кастрюле масло, положите имбирь, лимонную траву, перец чили и подержите на огне 1 минуту. Влейте куриный бульон, положите листья лимона, грибы, зеленый лук. Доведите до кипения и на маленьком огне варите 10 минут.

3. Положите в кастрюлю лапшу, креветки, влейте соус для рыбы и сок лимона и подержите на огне еще 2 минуты. Добавьте кориандр.

4. Удалите листья лимона, разлейте суп по тарелкам, украсьте зеленым луком и перцем чили.

http://fit.com.ua/site/cooking/?id=55
=============================


ОСТРЫЙ СУП С КРЕВЕТКАМИ (Том ям кун).
суп
1,2 л рыбного бульона / 400 гр свежих тигровых креветок / 100 гр шампиньонов / 3 см очищенного имбирного корня / 5-6 стручков перц чили или 1/2 столовой ложки острой пасты 'чили' / листья и стебель лимонника / киндза / соль. 


Сварить рыбный бульон, посолив по вкусу (можно использовать любую белую рыбу: треска, окунь).

Стебель лимонника порезать соломкой, положить в готовый бульон вместе с 5-6 листьями лимонника и нарезанным пластинками корнем имбиря.

У креветок отрезать головы и снять панцири с туловищ, оставив хвосты и сделать продольные надрезы туловищ.

Шампиньоны хорошо вымыть и разрезать пополам.

Положить креветки и шампиньоны в бульон и варить 1-2 минуты на среднем огне.

Положить стручки перца чили или острую пасту 'чили', варить еще 1 минуту.

Готовый суп украсить свежей зеленью киндзы. 

http://malaysia.worlds.ru/cooking/3138.shtml
=======================================

В общем рецептов много, есть даже на кокосовом молоке. 

Вегетарианцы могут не использовать креветок, а положить, скажем, картофель.

----------


## Gonzo

*Ersh*, укажите примерную цену ( стоимость ) каждого рецепта, пожалуйста.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

А что Вас смущает - самое дорогое это креветки, их-то как раз можно заменить или вообще исключить. Я, кстати, вместо них кладу крабовые палочки. Имбирь и чили - дешевы.

----------


## Штелп

> А что Вас смущает - самое дорогое это креветки, их-то как раз можно заменить или вообще исключить. Я, кстати, вместо них кладу крабовые палочки. Имбирь и чили - дешевы.


 :Smilie:  Попробуйте вместо палочек(обработаная специальным образом, с добавлением красителей и.т.д.- треска) треску натуральную и чуть-чуть измените пропорции в имбирь-чили.  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Иванов

> Какие есть рекомендации для питания в зимний период?


Женьшень  :Smilie: 



Нет желающих сказать мне спасибо?
Тяжело же держать тарелку так долго !!!

----------


## Kuzja

Различные фруктовые соки лучше греть или добавлять в них тёплой воды, чтобы не было охлаждающего эффекта. А из алкогольных напитков лучше подходит глинтвейн, но никак не водка и пиво.

----------


## Viresh

Помимо сезона важно учитывать и реальные температуры. Например, в Москве сейчас очень тепло и увлекаться сильно горячими по своим свойствам продуктами пока не стоит.

----------

